# Lighting for 125g



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am in quite the dilema in deciding what lights to get for my tank. I am wanting to grow low level lighting plants as long as I do not need CO2. I was curious to know what everyone might have to suggest. 

I was looking at Marineland Double Bright LED's but then again I'm not to sure in regards to having to replace the LED's if they decide to go or whether or not Marineland sells the individual bulbs or even my LFS. I was also looking at Solarmax T5's but was just curious to know if I would most likely run into algae problems. Iv been reading reviews as well as researching about lights and I'v gotten to the point where I just don't know what to decide on so I figured I would ask the forums and see what people can suggest.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Marinelands LED systems are not even good for low light plants, they suck (not including their Reef Capables, which still arent great).

Its all about how much you want to spend. For most low light plants, even T-8s will suffice, but LEDs are ALWAYS the best option, again it comes down to budget because most LED systems are expensive. 

T-5s though are a very good option as well, they are economical, versatile, and definitely meet most lighting needs. I have some videos on some T-5s in my sig and some reviews. As for the SolarMaxs, I am not all that impressed, its just really cheap materials. For not that much more you can get the Aquatic Lifes, and those things are amazing and they have excellent customer service and better materials (wont get into all the little things to look for now). 

As for algae issues, it has more to do with the bulbs color temperature (done in K), rather than lumens (brightness). For instance, obviously good LEDs are the brightest thing in aquatics now, with proper selection of color temperature, they will seriously grow almost no algae, yet they can be brighter than anything else. It comes down to spectrum of lights rather than brightness or power. I have informational videos on different lighting parameters in my sig too that might help you understand this a little better.


----------

